# CAD drawings of timber sash windows



## Keith_K (18 Apr 2013)

Good afternoon.

After many years of drawing domestic house plans by hand with pen and paper I recently succumbed to the CAD things because, as age catches up with me, I find that neither my eyesight or arthritic finger joints are compatible with the old-fashioned way any longer.

After playing with some free trials I went and bought a CAD product made by Chief Architect in the USA called Home Designer Pro 2014 and am slowly mastering the use of the software.

One thing I do find, however, is that the library associated with the software is extremely USA centric and trying to find things using British English is often difficult.

My current project is a large Georgian style gentleman's residence (honestly  ) but the so-called sash windows in the library catalogue are quite horrendous and the rendition awful. I am a fan of Howarth Timber products but an e-mail to them asking for assitance met with dead silence so I was therefore wondering whether anyone knew of some UK based CAD drawings that might be compatible for use with HD Pro 2014. Suggestions for others such as baths, basins, furniture etc would also be welcome.

Many thanks.


----------



## Keith_K (28 Apr 2013)

This is a reply to Jelly who sent me a PM which I am not allowed to reply to due to my short membership time.

Thank you for your reply. To be honest I wasn't ever expecting to get one as it was only as I logged off after posting my query that I realised that the subject matter probably didn't "belong" on these forums as I totally misunderstood what and who the site was actually meant for.  

Your suggestions were very helpful. If you could fine out the surname of the lady you mentioned I would appreciate it and then, rather than phone, I will write a letter to her instead.

Thank you again for taking the trouble.

Keith


----------



## Jelly (29 Apr 2013)

OK, I shall see if I can get hold of the information for you (it may be that someone else is better placed than her to help you); It was just fortuitous that I saw your post I think.


----------

